# NISMO Audio Package Question



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I just purchased a 2005 4X4 NISMO King Cab Frontier and it came with the NISMO/LE Audio Package. This is the 6 speaker, 6 CD/MP3 player with the audia controls on the steering wheel. The saleman said it was the Rockford-Fosgate Stereo but there is nothing on the head unit or anywhere else that identifies it as such. Does any one know if it is in fac the R-F Head unit? When I look at the options sheet the R-F system is offered only in the Crew Cab model with 10 speakers and a sub woofer. My system says 6 speakers and nothing about a sub woofer (although the salesman claims it has one!). Thanks for the input/clarification!

Paul


----------



## thx1158 (Apr 30, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> I just purchased a 2005 4X4 NISMO King Cab Frontier and it came with the NISMO/LE Audio Package. This is the 6 speaker, 6 CD/MP3 player with the audia controls on the steering wheel. The saleman said it was the Rockford-Fosgate Stereo but there is nothing on the head unit or anywhere else that identifies it as such. Does any one know if it is in fac the R-F Head unit? When I look at the options sheet the R-F system is offered only in the Crew Cab model with 10 speakers and a sub woofer. My system says 6 speakers and nothing about a sub woofer (although the salesman claims it has one!). Thanks for the input/clarification!
> 
> Paul


Paul,

this info is from the Nissan web site:

Standard on your truck:
Audio

AM/FM/CD audio system
6 speakers

Optional Audio:
NISMO/LE Rockford Fosgate Package 
• Rockford Fosgate-powered audio system with AM/FM/in-dash 6-CD changer with 8 speakers, including subwoofers
• Steering wheel-mounted audio controls
• MP3 CD-ROM playback capability
• Satellite radio pre-wiring*

This package requires sunroof option.

Unless you have a sunroof and 8 speakers...sounds like your salesman is full of it.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

thx1158 said:


> Paul,
> 
> this info is from the Nissan web site:
> 
> ...


Well, being as the sunroof is not available in the King Cab, and I only can find 6 speakers, I have to agree! The controls and layout are the same as the Rockford Fosgate, but I have no idea what the power output rating is for this radio, and Nissan didn't do a very good job of documenting that either! Thanks for the response!

Paul...


----------



## thx1158 (Apr 30, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Well, being as the sunroof is not available in the King Cab, and I only can find 6 speakers, I have to agree! The controls and layout are the same as the Rockford Fosgate, but I have no idea what the power output rating is for this radio, and Nissan didn't do a very good job of documenting that either! Thanks for the response!
> 
> Paul...


Sorry..thought you had the club cab..anyway...this is what nissan says for your NISMO:

NISMO/LE Audio Package 
• AM/FM/in-dash 6-CD audio system with 6 speakers
• Steering wheel-mounted audio controls
• MP3 CD-ROM playback capability
• Satellite radio pre-wiring*
• Vehicle security system
• Nissan Vehicle Immobilizer System

This package requires NISMO Utility Bed Package. 

FWIW I've read some posts critical about the Rockford package. I'm going to replace the unit in my Frontier with an Alpine Head unit, alpine 5 channel amp and Boston Acoustic speakers.


----------



## Hyper125 (Jul 12, 2005)

I purchased my 05 KC Nismo one month ago without even seeing it. I test drove a CC Nismo with the RF audio package but did not want the 4-door. I told the salesman that I wanted the KC with the Audio package because I liked the way the subwoofer sounded. They ordered my truck from their other dealership.

I wanted a silver Nismo king cab, loaded. I signed all of the papers and took delivery. To my disappointment I found that there was no "RF" sticker on the head unit, also no subwoofer.

They looked in a little booklet and advised me that I had the upgraded audio package available to the king cab. It was then learned that because of the limited space, there is no subwoofer. It was a waste of $550 for a 6CD changer. 

THE NISSAN WEB SITE OR DEALERSHIPS DO NOT TELL YOU THAT THE KING CAB DOES NOT COME WITH A SUBWOOFER.

I purchased (2) self powered Kenwood "Woox" subwoofers and placed one under each of the front seats (controls in center console) so it would not take up room in the cabin. The bass sounds nice without taking up space.

I had to relocate a module that was hanging on a bracket under the passenger side seat. I removed the module from the bracket and reattached it onto the bottom (metal portion) of the seat base and discarded the bracket. Sub fits no problem and no flashing lights anywhere.

Also if you look under the dash (far drivers side) you will notice an unusual amount of space. I was told that I could have a custom sub put in there. I guess Nissan did not think of that.

hope this helps.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

its prolla a standard clarion head with a rockfors amp, thats why it says Rockford powered...


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hyper,

Do you have the side air bags on your truck? I'm leery of messing with any sensors under the seat because according to the owners manual there are two sensors that work with the air bag system located under the passenger seat. I think one is for the front air bag (senses if there is anyone sitting in the seat) and the other is for the side air bag. Not sure which is which. Would one sub work under the drivers seat? I take it from your post there was room there without any obstructions.


----------



## Hyper125 (Jul 12, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Hyper,
> 
> Do you have the side air bags on your truck? I'm leery of messing with any sensors under the seat because according to the owners manual there are two sensors that work with the air bag system located under the passenger seat. I think one is for the front air bag (senses if there is anyone sitting in the seat) and the other is for the side air bag. Not sure which is which. Would one sub work under the drivers seat? I take it from your post there was room there without any obstructions.


Yes I do have side airbags! The piece I moved was a module, not a sensor. It does not affect the seat sensor at all.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hyper125 said:


> Yes I do have side airbags! The piece I moved was a module, not a sensor. It does not affect the seat sensor at all.


Thanks! What is the model number for the subs you installed? I may have to look into doing the same...


----------



## Hyper125 (Jul 12, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Thanks! What is the model number for the subs you installed? I may have to look into doing the same...



Mine are (2) Kenwood model KSC-WA62RC. The newer kenwood is supposed to be a little better and not as deep. That model # is KSC-SW1.


----------



## Nicholas426 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hyper125 said:


> Mine are (2) Kenwood model KSC-WA62RC. The newer kenwood is supposed to be a little better and not as deep. That model # is KSC-SW1.



How did you hook up the audio signal inputs to the Kenwood? Did you use the rear speaker signal and disconnect the rear speakers completely?

I just got a King Cab with the upgraded 6 speaker stereo and the sound system needs help.


----------



## Hyper125 (Jul 12, 2005)

Nicholas426 said:


> How did you hook up the audio signal inputs to the Kenwood? Did you use the rear speaker signal and disconnect the rear speakers completely?
> 
> I just got a King Cab with the upgraded 6 speaker stereo
> and the sound system needs help.


I just tapped into the rear speakers (using the signal) and did not disconnect them.


----------



## Hyper125 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hyper125 said:


> I just tapped into the rear speakers (using the signal) and did not disconnect them.



I got two harnesses from INSTALLER.COM. One that plugs into the back of the radio and the other plugs into the factory harness so you would not have to cut any wires.

Now when I ordered the harness into radio #71-7550 I had to change two wires around in order to get the illumination to work on the radio. You can find out which wire is which by using a test light and turning the parking lights on and off. There is a positive switched wire and a negative switched wire.


----------



## AndrewGS (Jul 22, 2005)

Hyper125 said:


> THE NISSAN WEB SITE OR DEALERSHIPS DO NOT TELL YOU THAT THE KING CAB DOES NOT COME WITH A SUBWOOFER.


Most salespeople are idiots who only want to sell you something, and not many of them know much about what they're selling other than the basics.

I took home a brochure and read it cover to cover, that's the best way to know what you're getting and what you have availible to you. Every dealer I've been to while I've been looking at the Nismo KC 4x4 has been wrong about several things on the truck, as well as just wanting to sell me a truck in stock.

I was considering the audio package myself, but I've concluded that I can do much better with using that $500 towards an aftermarket system.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm still trying to determine what the power output is from the Audio Upgrade stereo that came in my truck. The brochure for my wife'd Camry gave the power output rating of the base radio and each upgrade available! I'm not sure why Nissan is keeping this such a secret! It's to bad it's not the RF just without the sub, it would probably have a sub output that could be tapped on the back of the head unit if that were the case!


----------



## AndrewGS (Jul 22, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> I'm still trying to determine what the power output is from the Audio Upgrade stereo that came in my truck. The brochure for my wife'd Camry gave the power output rating of the base radio and each upgrade available! I'm not sure why Nissan is keeping this such a secret! It's to bad it's not the RF just without the sub, it would probably have a sub output that could be tapped on the back of the head unit if that were the case!


The head unit is the exact same one as in the Rockford Fosgate-equipped trucks except it's missing the 'Rockford Fosgate' logo on the front. The difference is the speakers (coaxial rears instead of dual cones and upgraded fronts) and added subwoofers that get their signal from the outputs on all the 6-disc head units.

As far as power output goes, I haven't found any info on that either, but I'm guessing that it's no more than 15W RMS @ 8-ohms X 4 channels. The tweeters run off the main speakers' power/signal, and the subwoofers in the Rockford Fosgate system are powered.


----------



## Hyper125 (Jul 12, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> I'm still trying to determine what the power output is from the Audio Upgrade stereo that came in my truck. The brochure for my wife'd Camry gave the power output rating of the base radio and each upgrade available! I'm not sure why Nissan is keeping this such a secret! It's to bad it's not the RF just without the sub, it would probably have a sub output that could be tapped on the back of the head unit if that were the case!


Doesnt matter if your get RF package or not, its the same head unit. They just put the RF sticker on it B/C the subwoofer and subwoofer amp is RF.

Look at the Pathfinder, they use Bose Subs and a Bose sub amp. The put the Bose sticker logo on the same exact head unit as we have.


----------



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hyper125 said:


> Doesnt matter if your get RF package or not, its the same head unit. They just put the RF sticker on it B/C the subwoofer and subwoofer amp is RF.
> 
> Look at the Pathfinder, they use Bose Subs and a Bose sub amp. The put the Bose sticker logo on the same exact head unit as we have.


Yes,ur right about the head units.I am a car salesman.(and yes I sell nissans).I can answer anything u would like just dont use the term idiots.(thou I believe some of my co-workers are). :wtf:


----------



## brain (Jun 29, 2005)

Strange1 said:


> Yes,ur right about the head units.I am a car salesman.(and yes I sell nissans).


Do you happen to know if these head units have an Aux Input on them?


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

brain said:


> Do you happen to know if these head units have an Aux Input on them?


That's a good question! I'd also like to know that... I'd also like to know how the factory sub is wired on the CC, is there a pre-out on the back of the headuit that can be tapped for an after market powered sub?

BTW, it's been my experience that most salesmen are not idiots, however, some are lazy, and don't take the time to learn the product they are selling! 

Conversly, most consumers shopping for $20K + trucks do a lot of research, thus they appear to know more about the product than the salesmen creating an immpression the salemen don't know their product. 

I was fortunate, while my salesman didn't know everything about the truck he was selling me, he wasn't afraid to admit he didn't know, and did his best to find the answers he could. And he couldn't find the answer to the actual power output of the head unit in these truck (the power rating for the Rockford Package is actually the power output of the amp powering the subs, not the head unit), so it's obvious Nissan does provide the sales force with all the answers either!


----------



## Slubgub (Mar 17, 2005)

*Aux Input*

The headunits do not have an aux input. I purchased the PAC-NIS. It plugs into the sattelite jack on the back of the headunit. Plenty of room to mount it behind the dash under the head. It gives you two sets of RCA inputs that are used under the radio selections for the satellite feature. Using it to listen to the ipod. Sounds great. Some have complained of low volume and have used an inline amp to boost the frequency from the ipod or other input. I was hoping to find one of those nifty controllers of the ipod for the headunit, but there is nothing out there for this system. Unless I missed looking somewhere. Not ready to jump to a new head. Plus I like the changer and the mp3 playback.


----------



## adb4582 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Nismo - Rockford-Fosgate*



05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> I just purchased a 2005 4X4 NISMO King Cab Frontier and it came with the NISMO/LE Audio Package. This is the 6 speaker, 6 CD/MP3 player with the audia controls on the steering wheel. The saleman said it was the Rockford-Fosgate Stereo but there is nothing on the head unit or anywhere else that identifies it as such. Does any one know if it is in fac the R-F Head unit? When I look at the options sheet the R-F system is offered only in the Crew Cab model with 10 speakers and a sub woofer. My system says 6 speakers and nothing about a sub woofer (although the salesman claims it has one!). Thanks for the input/clarification!
> 
> Paul


Paul,

There are actually two audio upgrade options. The Rockford-Fosgate package with 10 speaker actually says "Rockford-Fosgate" on the stereo and it sounds great! It also includes the steering wheel controls. It sounds like your salesman was uninformed. The dealer I bought from had 45 or 50 Frontiers, however none with the R-F Package. They located one and did a dealer trade. I am very happy with the way it sounds, although I am sure the LE package also sounds good.

Andy


----------



## Hyper125 (Jul 12, 2005)

Your salesman is full of $h1t! The king cab has no subwoofer. In fact the only Rockford Fosgate part of the stereo in a crew cab with the Rockford Fosgate package is the amp and subwoofer. They merely add the Rockford Fosgate sticker to the head unit.

Look in the Pathfinder with the audio package and you will see the same head unit with a Bose sticker on it. This is because they have a Bose sub and amp.

I added (two) kenwood KSC-WA62RC self powered subwoofers underneath of both driver and passenger seat so I did not use any space in the back where people could potentially sit. I had to move a module underneat of the passenger seat. I merely removed the bracket it was attached to, discarded the bracket, and mounted the module to the metal underside of the seat. You can get a signal from the output from the rear speakers. 

Both sub controllers were mounted inside of the center console. It sounds pretty good. I hear the new Kenwood SW-1 sounds even better and is smaller.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Hyper125 said:


> Both sub controllers were mounted inside of the center console. It sounds pretty good. I hear the new Kenwood SW-1 sounds even better and is smaller.


True statement! I have the SW-1 and it sounds great!!!!!


----------

